# KelTec Still Sucks



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I still want a PMR 30.









I think 30 rounds of overpriced 22 mag in a lightweight package would make a great bob gun and a great wife's home defense gun. But I've never shot a keltec so...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Preachin to the choir. Great video.


The infamous PMR-30. I've posted this before but I'll put it out there again. 
The PMR-30 I had would not fire more 4-5 rounds without an issue. Yes I tried "SEVERAL" different manufactures 22mag ammo. Didn't make a difference in how it functioned. Also bought 5 extra mags for a total of 7, tried all of them still jammed, failure to feed, double feed etc. 
I know they seem like a great little gun and I love the 30 rounds of 22mag. But what good is it?? You would be far better off to pick up a Taurus revolver in 22mag. You still won't be able to hit the side of the barn but at least you will be able to shoot it. 
The only good thing about the PMR, it was in really high demand for some reason during the last panic buy. So I did like everyone else with a junk gun that doesn't work and took it to the gun show. Made a haul and never looked back.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They always have...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Especially if its use is a self defense weapon, bad form if you think different.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My SUB2000 9MM has worked just fine from day one and makes a nice companion to my Glock 34.
I keep a handful of the Glock 33 round mags with them and they work just fine in either!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it doesn't function flawlessly each and every time, I would call it a toy. I want a weapon for self defense I can count on.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

KT had to teach Marines how to shoot the PF-9 so it wouldn't be limp wristed


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The PLR-16, which makes a great pack gun btw, is actually pretty decent. Reliable, puts rounds on target, takes standard AR mags, etc.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

whoppo said:


> The PLR-16, which makes a great pack gun btw, is actually pretty decent. Reliable, puts rounds on target, takes standard AR mags, etc.


"The Yankee Marshall" said there were people like you


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For every one of you that have owner a keltec that you weren't happy with, there are more than a few of us out here that have owned them since they first came out, have shot them over police training courses and have a very high opinion of them.

Yes, I've had a few officers that couldn't handle them - john had hands like schrek. Couldn't get the P3AT to fit them worth a shit. Yes It didn't function well in his hands. 

So If you have one you don't like, drop me a PM and I'll see about taking one or two off your hands.:excitement:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> For every one of you that have owner a keltec that you weren't happy with, there are more than a few of us out here that have owned them since they first came out, have shot them over police training courses and have a very high opinion of them.
> 
> Yes, I've had a few officers that couldn't handle them - john had hands like schrek. Couldn't get the P3AT to fit them worth a shit. Yes It didn't function well in his hands.
> 
> So If you have one you don't like, drop me a PM and I'll see about taking one or two off your hands.:excitement:


Yankee Marshall said they'd be people like you:joyous:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> "The Yankee Marshall" said there were people like you


And he was right... although few, there are people just like me


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Never cared for Kel-Tek. Same category as High Point in my book. If that is all you can afford to defend yourself by all means, get one. If you are a person who cares about your life and the lives of those aroud you, Glock is the entry level choice.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've used a KelTec PTA3 with the mag extension for several years as a summer (super lightweight clothing) carry pistol. It goes bang every time and I've never seen a stovepipe. The trigger pull is long but at only 11 oz loaded and 100% reliability I trust it for a close engagement.

It's so ugly I never have to worry about scratching it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very funny video. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I've used a KelTec PTA3 with the mag extension for several years as a summer (super lightweight clothing) carry pistol. It goes bang every time and I've never seen a stovepipe. The trigger pull is long but at only 11 oz loaded and 100% reliability I trust it for a close engagement.
> 
> It's so ugly I never have to worry about scratching it.


I had a P3-AT though. I traded it for my Tear Azz PT-22 a P.O.S. in it's own right. The PT22 is the pistol that got me banned at TearAzzArmed .net


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

if you still have the pt I'll gladly take it off your hands


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I had a P3-AT though. I traded it for my Tear Azz PT-22 a P.O.S. in it's own right. The PT22 is the pistol that got me banned at TearAzzArmed .net


My P3AT goes bang every time. No more fluff and buff. Pull it out of the box and fire away.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My old P3-AT is @ 15 & V.D. now

I had one FTFeed on a WWB Flat Point. It liked the CD -FTX's

Now I'm in harmony with Elsie Pea and her 13# recoil spring assembly, larger trigger guard, better taqua sticky holster


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> My old P3-AT is @ 15 & V.D. now


Most carried. Least fired. Its not a range toy never was. So yours in down the road a piece. 
Yeah they suck but its probably the most carried while working and playing that I have. I don't care if it gets gouged up banged up or set on fire.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> My P3AT goes bang every time. No more fluff and buff. Pull it out of the box and fire away.


I traded a PT22 for the P3-AT.
Then I got a RCII,scale,powder drop,25/06,32/20,44 mag, and 9x18 dies,lead melter and 100 # of lead, 200 primed 44 special brass, 32 hollow point and cast boolits,case trimmer and lube pad for the KelTec

It may show back up here when my buddy finds a real pistol. I kept 3 mags for it in case I find my own agin.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Most carried. Least fired. Its not a range toy never was. So yours in down the road a piece.
> Yeah they suck but its probably the most carried while working and playing that I have. I don't care if it gets gouged up banged up or set on fire.


I carried it a lot.
The only time it wouldn't fire is when the slide rusted to the frame and trigger.
Hey I used it to clean the snow off the roof, snowblo the 300' drive and went swimming with it in a ziploc
A little Liquid Wench and it came apart.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

My daily pocket backup is a Kel Tec pf9 9mm. I've never had any trouble with it. It goes bang when I want it to.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I have been using my Su16 for years now and I truly love it. Used it coyote hunting and in a Urban Rifle class. You can't use steel cased ammo, it just doesn't work but you keep it fed with 55 gr M193 or equilavent and it sings all the time. It is a great beginners gun as the controls are bit easier to see, manipulate, understand. AR bolt with an AK gas system. You can shoot it all day and the action is cleaned with an easy wipe off and all the crud is up in the gas piston. It has it's limitations and I would use as secondary gun to other platforms but it is reliable.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I have been using my Su16 for years now and I truly love it. Used it coyote hunting and in a Urban Rifle class. You can't use steel cased ammo, it just doesn't work but you keep it fed with 55 gr M193 or equilavent and it sings all the time. It is a great beginners gun as the controls are bit easier to see, manipulate, understand. AR bolt with an AK gas system. You can shoot it all day and the action is cleaned with an easy wipe off and all the crud is up in the gas piston. It has it's limitations and I would use as secondary gun to other platforms but it is reliable.


Yankee Marshall wouldn't believe how many preppers like KT


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

He's right, Kel-Tec's suck.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If it's on the internet it must be true...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

According to BATF Kel-Tec has put over a 1/4 million 9mm's into the USofA market in just the last 5 years. If that many folks are buying them maybe there's something else going on with those who don't like them or can't get them to function properly


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I had 2 PF-9's that worked just fine but I sold them off in favor of Glock 26 and Kahr PM-9. I still have a KT SUB2000 9MM
and 2 SU-16C rifles that have many rounds thru them and zero issues. Come to think of it I have never had any issues with KT
your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What about that Keltec shotgun? I get wood when I see that thing. Saving my pennies...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> What about that Keltec shotgun? I get wood when I see that thing. Saving my pennies...


That shotgun does look interesting!


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I've put a thousand rounds through my PMR-30. If you follow the instructions on loading the magazines, trouble is almost non-existent. I shoot the hell out of that little bugger and love it! If I have one ftf in 5 magazines, I'm surprised...and it's usually a flaw in the flimsy rim-fire cartridge that I missed when loading.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the quality control for kt has went down way down -they used to be reliable weapons that's how they sold so many but lately they have been having some problems especially since engineers left like sccy guys


----------

